# FS 13 Red Belly Pirahna Surrey



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I Have 13 Red Belly Pirahna All Around 4 To 6 Inches 
$20 Each Or 5 For $80 Or All For $200

Pick-up In Surrey Only
Must Bring Your Own Bucket


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Will Try And Post Pictures Tomorrow


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I think those must be Illbuyourcatfish's old fish.






Cheers and good luck with the sale of those hungry Piranha!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh wow those r nice!!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes they are his old fish I just got them today, Ihave other fish I need to put in the new tank i got, so they must go


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

fire up the bbq, yeah buddy


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Should also be noted those piranha have had 50% water changes every 3-4 days and are eating pellets!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i was just kidding by the way lol, dont eat them


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

These hungry fish need a new home!!!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

djamm i thought you and elle wanted them

hey if you want i can house your trimac and that beautiful female fh for ya , so you can have your dream fish , you lemme know lol


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

how do you think one of those would like to live with a 9-10inch Blackbelt Cichlid?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> how do you think one of those would like to live with a 9-10inch Blackbelt Cichlid?


Probably Not A Good Idea The Pirahna Will Most Likely Attack Him


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Price Reduced I Need These Gone ASAP!!!!!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

that would be a disaster of epic proportions in addition your 30 gallon wont house your bb for too much longer alone


ThePhoenix said:


> how do you think one of those would like to live with a 9-10inch Blackbelt Cichlid?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Pirahna's Are Now At Island Pets In Burnaby $39.99 Tax Included


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Mods Please Close Thread


----------

